# Spulen Dog Bone Mount Insert Extreme Review



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

I Just dropped in this insert yesterday http://www.uspmotorsports.com/SE-Dog-Bone-Engine-Mount-Insert-Kit-Extreme.html
I had a bit of trouble the first time i tried to install it, i could not get it started into the top bushing since my mounts are so worn out at 60k. 
I ended up breaking out the dremmel and putting a heavy chamfer on all the top edges. with the edges chamfered it pressed right in with the floor jack. 
The insert greatly stiffened up the slop that was between the trans and sub frame and the power delivery to the wheels is awesome. However..... the vibrations in the cabin are harsh at idle and between 2-3k RPM.
It feels like it has broken in a bit in the short amount of driving I've done so far, 30 miles or so. Hopefully it breaks in over the next few weeks of driving if not i will be pulling it out and replacing it with a softer insert. 

Performance wise :thumbup::thumbup:
Drive-ability as a DD :thumbup::thumbdown:

Here are pics of the dremmel work done on the insert. IMO the chamfers should molded on the insert when manufactured. 

UPDATE
I'm now at 750-800 miles on the insert and the vibs have been greatly reduced since the initial install. Over all i am happy with the insert and will be leaving it in for the time being. If i did not do a fair amount of canyon driving i would go with a softer insert to reduce the vibs however the performance gains out weigh the vibs for my style of driving.


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

Keep us posted on how the vibrations after some more driving.

I was thinking about trying the street version of the mount since I don't want the vibes in my daily driver. It's made from 80A durometer poly versus 95A durometer with the extreme mount.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Will do 
I'm going to give it at least 1000 miles to break in. It's already better after 30 miles.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

couldn't bear the vibration lool. 

had it last year for 2 months.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

mango_springroll said:


> couldn't bear the vibration lool.
> 
> had it last year for 2 months.


Agree, I got one but I never installed, as a dd is WAY to extreme....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> Agree, I got one but I never installed, as a dd is WAY to extreme....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I don't understand this. I have the softer durometer BSH mount and barely have any vibrations. The only time I notice it is when its really cold outside and the car gets cold. At home I park in a garage so that is not when I notice it. Its when the car has been out in the cold and the engine is totally cooled down. When cold, I have some mild vibration in reverse and if I do a poor pull off in first.

The vibration isn't even really worth noting. I understand its a whole different story for the DSG guys. I have a 6MT.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

jspirate said:


> I don't understand this. I have the softer durometer BSH mount and barely have any vibrations. The only time I notice it is when its really cold outside and the car gets cold. At home I park in a garage so that is not when I notice it. Its when the car has been out in the cold and the engine is totally cooled down. When cold, I have some mild vibration in reverse and if I do a poor pull off in first.
> 
> The vibration isn't even really worth noting. I understand its a whole different story for the DSG guys. I have a 6MT.


Which part you don't understand? I also have the BSH mount and work just fine as a DD. The splunen extreme is way to harsh for DD. I was just give my .02 before someone else made the mistake to buy one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I have a BSH mount on my DSG and the performance I get greatly outweighs the vibration


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> Which part you don't understand? I also have the BSH mount and work just fine as a DD. The splunen extreme is way to harsh for DD. I was just give my .02 before someone else made the mistake to buy one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


10-4


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

So after the weekend of driving and hitting the canyons i got around 200 miles on the insert. The performance it outstanding. The power transfer to the wheels blows me away, 95% of my wheel spin issues while cornering have gone away:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:. The insert has broken in more and the vibrations have mellowed out significantly. I still feel the vibs at a stop with the DSG in D and at RPMs from 1-3k. 
Over all I like the performance value of the insert and the vibs are becoming less noticable or i am getting used to the vibs. The only thing that still annoys the crap out of me is the cover on the rear cup holder rattling.... However, my exhaust was also causing this to rattle.


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

ordered one today =x hopefully it compliments the DXD SouthBend Stage 3 Daily :banghead:


----------



## midnightbluegli (Apr 5, 2004)

ive had mine since December. at first I loved it got rid of a lot of drivetrain slop for me. then it went to **** feels worst than stock. find out last week while doing my oil change that it literally "broke in". I called usp today and Phil told me they should take care of it under warranty. im probably going to try to switch over to the neuspeed one and pay the difference since this was way to firm for the CC. Mind you I've had full billet mounts before. Innovate mounts in my turbo Honda EP3, and I had the full VF-Engineering set for my mkIV Gti vr6 and neither of them were as harsh as this insert on its own.


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

midnightbluegli said:


> ive had mine since December. at first I loved it got rid of a lot of drivetrain slop for me. then it went to **** feels worst than stock. find out last week while doing my oil change that it literally "broke in". I called usp today and Phil told me they should take care of it under warranty. im probably going to try to switch over to the neuspeed one and pay the difference since this was way to firm for the CC. Mind you I've had full billet mounts before. Innovate mounts in my turbo Honda EP3, and I had the full VF-Engineering set for my mkIV Gti vr6 and neither of them were as harsh as this insert on its own.


 That looks like extruded Play-Doh.


----------



## midnightbluegli (Apr 5, 2004)

daNinja said:


> That looks like extruded Play-Doh.


 I know :facepalm:


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

so about 10 miles on it.. and oh man i can sure feel a lot of difference. But i think this might be too much for a daily, the vibrations arent annoying but it just doesnt feel right for this car. Anyone have any other recommendations?


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

midnightbluegli said:


> ive had mine since December. at first I loved it got rid of a lot of drivetrain slop for me. then it went to **** feels worst than stock. find out last week while doing my oil change that it literally "broke in". I called usp today and Phil told me they should take care of it under warranty. im probably going to try to switch over to the neuspeed one and pay the difference since this was way to firm for the CC. Mind you I've had full billet mounts before. Innovate mounts in my turbo Honda EP3, and I had the full VF-Engineering set for my mkIV Gti vr6 and neither of them were as harsh as this insert on its own.


Damn. I will not buy that mount.


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

mEed said:


> so about 10 miles on it.. and oh man i can sure feel a lot of difference. But i think this might be too much for a daily, the vibrations arent annoying but it just doesnt feel right for this car. Anyone have any other recommendations?


Spulen offers a Street version which is made from a softer, 80 durometer poly. About $35
BFI has an even softer mount that is 70 durometer. About $35
Another company make a softer mount that had good reviews, but it was about $140 so I let myself forget that one.

I can't recommend any of these since I haven't tried them. I'll probably give the Spulen Street mount or the BFI mount a try since they're pretty cheap.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

mEed said:


> so about 10 miles on it.. and oh man i can sure feel a lot of difference. But i think this might be too much for a daily, the vibrations arent annoying but it just doesnt feel right for this car. Anyone have any other recommendations?


I now have 750-800 miles on this insert and the Vibs are mostly gone. It was a rough ride for the first 300 miles but once it breaks in its not that bad. I do still feel the vibrations but they do not bother me except for the damn rear cup holder cover rattling... But exhaust also made this rattle its just been intensified since the mount was installed.


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

Someone chime in.. which would you get?

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Drivetrain/Mounts/ES2193007/

http://www.neuspeed.com/115/0/0/1401/221068-engine-torque-arm-insert.html


----------

